# Leo's misadventure!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So this morning while at the office, Leo starts fidgeting so I take him for a walk! This resulted in the urgent need for a bum bath! Oh, no! As I have no where to take care of that at work. So I take him a couple blocks to a new grooming shop, Fur Salon, run by a couple of sisters that I have known since they were about 10 yrs old and hanging out in their mom's grooming shop. They cleaned and trimmed Leo's bum which is a bit less fluffy but hopefully less likely to need unplanned cleanups! Then they adorned his hair with a cute little blue bow and top him off with a bandana! Saved me a long trip home for a midday bum bath!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Leo and you! I sure wouldn't want to put Brody in my car when he needed a butt bath, so glad you had someplace close to go. 

Leo looks darling!

Luckily for me, there is a spot at work I can do it if need be...and almost invariably, if he needs a butt bath it's when we are at work!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I will have to work out a better solution. The grooming salon accommodated me today on the spur of the moment but that might not be possible next time.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Leo looks so cute...even cuter without a poopy butt! Glad everything worked out for you in the _end!_


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Awe...buuummmmeerrr. But he is so darn cute! Maybe carry along some baby wipes?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad it all worked out for you and Leo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks so cute in that bow!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks all! BTW I keep puppy wipes handy and that usually takes care of any cleaning needs but weren't up to this incident unfortunately!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Leo is a cutie... Would you say he is in a puppy cut? Looks like the perfect adorable length...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

AnnaM said:


> Leo is a cutie... Would you say he is in a puppy cut? Looks like the perfect adorable length...


Until yesterday the only hair I had trimmed on Leo was his feet. Yesterday the groomer basically gave him a sanitary trim - some off the back though no bullseye look and around his little boy parts on his belly and a bit on either sides so when he lifts his leg the spray doesn't get on the hair that drops down from his sides. Some of the groomers on the site would know better if this length is considered a puppy cut. It's just the length his hair has grown as of 7 months with just a bit trimmed from the sides and back to help keep him cleaner after potty trips.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

He looks great! They did a great job!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Leo looks adorable!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's amazing to see the little girls that hung out in their mom's grooming shop grow into great groomer's with their own fancy salon! I was very pleased with Leo's trim and will turn to them again anytime I need help!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Wah... i know how that is. Poopy bum with diarrhea is the worst. Poor Uli won't even walk with her bum like that.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's so cute I can't stand it!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I guess most of us will have experienced the bum's rush (so to speak) at some time or other and in bad and worse circumstances. Poor Leo!! Poor you!!! This morning's fun bum with Cuba was at least at home so the bathing was relatively easy...hmmm. A product that I find better than wipes is Chris Christensen's Magic Foam and a lot of paper towels, but it's still not exactly brilliant in a poo-stuck-in-hair situation. Don't we love it!! It is, however, wonderful for a no-water bath of dirty feet, or a not too awful backside blitz. Or just when a quick clean up of some sort is needed.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

When Gemma had an accident at an obedience trial one of the "show people" told me to put baby powder on it to absorb as much of the poo as possible and to help it dry. don't touch it until dry, then comb it out. haven't needed to try it yet, but will next time an "accidnet" occurs.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Tuss said:


> When Gemma had an accident at an obedience trial one of the "show people" told me to put baby powder on it to absorb as much of the poo as possible and to help it dry. don't touch it until dry, then comb it out. haven't needed to try it yet, but will next time an "accidnet" occurs.


Thanks Tuss for the baby powder idea. I will put some in my car and keep some in my office for next time.

Lalla, thanks also for the CC Magic Foam suggestion. I will look into it.

Thanks to all for your comments. Leo is such a sweet, sweet pup. I am really enjoying him, in spite of the need for occasional bum baths! : )


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Occasional bum baths is a small price to pay for such sweet sweet dogs, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Poor Leo and poor Mom! But we will do anything for our babies, won't we? Good ideas to all of you who shared.


----------

